# 68 GTO Data plate vs VIN



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Does anyone know what the decode on this portion of a 68 GTO data plate is saying in regards to the production plant: BTO3466. That line follows the 68-24237 line. Off the top of my head i assumed it meant Baltimore, but the production plant letter in the VIN is "R", indicating Arlington, TX. Is something wrong here, or can it be explained? Thanks.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

*BUILT* in *TEXAS*


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

BT= Arlington, Tx on the cowl tag while the same plant uses the letter R on the VIN.

03466 is the in plant sequence number on the cowl tag.


----------



## wishihaditback (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for the clarification!


----------

